# License to Fill - by JoeFA (~BBW, Adventure, ~MWG)



## JoeFA (Apr 4, 2009)

_~BBW, Adventure, ~MWG _= a Female spy is forced to move out of her comfort zone when presented with an assignment requiring her to infiltrate the private life of an accused FA internet villain....

*License to Fill
by JoeFA​*
*Chapter 1 &#8211; Slightly Unorthodox*

“Ferenc Osman, Hungarian descent, born and raised in England by his aunt and uncle, both English. Internet entrepreneur, founder of the largest online exercise website, Osmasize.com. Currently residing in Lanca...”

“Yes, sir, with all due respect I know this, I have read his file.”

Katrina Harris was never one to waste time on unnecessary details, something which had taken her far and created a prosperous living in the field of espionage.

Her job, usually, was to get close to a male suspect, close enough to discover various details which were beyond the capabilities of her superiors finding out.

This had left her with little time for her own, personally orientated love-life, away from the constraints of work, so at 29 she was beginning to wonder if she would ever have a relationship with a man she wasn’t trying to ruin.

So her approach was to try and get things done as quickly as possible, often leading her to seem somewhat like a slut in the way she threw herself at the man in question, though if it gave her a little extra time away from such men she was happy to appear that way.

This particular assignment was no different, Katrina having recently got talking to an old school friend, male, who she was hoping to get to know better in the coming summer months.

Yet the situation, in her boss’s opinion, wasn’t one that could be solved as quickly as Katrina would’ve liked. On the contrary, it would be one of those “full-length” jobs she loathed so much.

“Yes well, it’s good to know you’re well aware of the man you’ll be dealing with” her boss, known only as Mr. Gunderson, concurred.

“But there is something we are unsure of at the moment, though we are working on how to solv..”

“What are you unsure about?” Katrina asked, though immediately regretting, forgetting in her impatience how much Gunderson hated being interrupted.

“Well, firstly thank you for waiting for me to answer that before your usual interruption” he said sarcastically, before proceeding to answer Katrina’s query.

“So you’re not sure exactly how i’m going to get close to him?” Katrina repeated, somewhat puzzled.

Usually she wouldn’t be presented with an assignment with all the information provided upon hearing about who she would be getting to know better.

“Well we know very little about his private life, not enough to determine any weaknesses he has which you would be able to exploit.”

Katrina sat back in her chair, pondering whether Mr. Gunderson did actually know, or whether he was using his tactic of prolonging the information, which usually happened when what was required of her was slightly unusual.

The last unconventional weakness of a suspect had been a favouring of domineering activity on the part of Katrina during sex, which conveniently enough was how she was able to have him arrested, probably one of the most undignified arrests she’d ever experienced during her 7 years of service.
So she was unsurprised when Mr. Gunderson’s phone rang and the caller was told to come straight through to his office.

A few moments later, a middle-aged man with glasses opened the door and walked briskly over to Mr. Gunderson before handing him a small briefcase, then proceeding to leave as he had entered.

With the man gone, Mr. Gunderson opened the briefcase, immediately raising his eyebrows at what he saw. 

Katrina shuffled forward in her seat, trying to peer over the top of the briefcase as Mr. Gunderson busied himself with an assortment of, what sounded like, papers or documents of some sort, yet was unable to enlighten herself to any degree with this so asked:

“What could possibly have caused the eyebrows of such a hard man as yourself to raise that high?” 

Katrina was referring to Mr. Gunderson lengthy experience with the armed forces, yet this failed to obtain the smile she was looking for.

“Well, it’s slightly unorthodox, well totally unorthodox” he replied, still fixated with the contents of the briefcase “Especially for a man of his occupation”

“What is it then?” asked Katrina, her jovial expression suddenly contorting into one of distinct anxiety.

“See for yourself,” Mr. Gunderson replied, grabbing the base of the briefcase and swivelling it round for Katrina to see.

Now Katrina’s eyebrows were raised.

What had caused this repeat of Mr. Gunderson’s reaction moments earlier was a collection of photos with women, who in no uncertain terms were very fat indeed, sitting next to Ferenc Osman, who, like them, was smiling broadly, the location of his hands in the majority somewhere out of shot.

“Unorthodox indeed sir,” Katrina said after a minute or so of viewing.

“But why are you showing these to me?”

Mr. Gunderson stared at her blankly.

“Well isn’t obvious Ms Harris? We have his weakness, which you will need to exploit in order to get the information we need. It’s the same as it’s always been, just a tad different.”

“Well maybe a tad more different,” said Katrina, casting her eyes over a snap of Ferenc with a plump blonde on a beach, the bikini in which she was clad barely visible amongst her numerous layers of fat.

“But how I meant to exploit his weakness? You seem to forget my size in comparison with these women he seems to favour.”

“Well, again, Ms Harris, the obvious seems to be eluding you/”

Katrina thought for a minute, then looked up at Mr. Gunderson in a rage, the obvious seemingly well seen and truly sinking in.

“Oh no! If you think I’m going to become one of his blubber mounds just so you can get information on him you’re out of your mind! Thank you but no thank you Mr Gunderson, please let me know when you have a more reasonable assignment in mind”

Katrina shut the briefcase, placing it firmly back in the hands of Mr. Gunderson before standing up and briskly moving towards the door.

Mr. Gunderson beat her to it. He clearly valued this assignment more than she did.

“You must understand that this job is more valuable than you think”

“I don’t view a job which involves me losing my figure a valuable one Mr. Gunderson! Good day!”

She made to move past him, but he stopped her with a firm hand on her shoulder. “You misunderstand me Ms Harris. This job is valuable mainly as your bank account value will soar considerably”

Katrina looked up at him. Money was her weakness; he knew that all too well. That was how he’d managed to persuade her to take on jobs she was unsure about in the past. Yet she’d never been so sure about refusing an assignment until now, and she was certain she had no desire to do this job, however much he paid her.

“I don’t think any ludicrous sum can compensate for me gaining huge amounts of weight, do you?”

“Well that is also part of the deal. I assure you that any weight loss surgery you might need after we have all the information we require will be paid in full by us. Every penny, however much that may be. Information on this guy can’t be set at a price, so we will have no hesitation in giving you any of the procedures you require once you get it”

Katrina was at a loss for words. The offer had suddenly become very appealing, as not only would she gain a lot of money at the assignments end she would also be back to her old self in time to start her attempt at a relationship with Graham, her school friend.

“I’ll have to think about it Sir,” Katrina said, eventually.

But that seemed not to be enough for her boss, who always got what he wanted, when he wanted it.

“I’m afraid I need a pretty swift decision, not your usual week to think about it,” he said, his hand still holding Katrina in place to prevent her running off.

“This is an unusual situation. We have recently detected some activity in a series of bank accounts from users of the Ferenc Osman’s website. Basically a lot of money has been taken, and we have a feeling that it is him whose been performing the transactions. 

"Though any form of legal action is out of the question, his lawyers would run any opposing one into the ground, they wouldn’t be able to unearth any incriminating evidence about him, whoever they might be. That’s why we need to get you in there as quickly as possible”.

Mr. Gunderson began to lead her towards the door, Katrina still bemused at what she had just heard. But before she could even speak he thrust a file into her free hand as he led her quickly down a metallic corridor, one which started behind a door to one side of his desk and one that she had never been down before.

A strong current of wind was being swept down towards her and Mr. Gunderson, throwing her long, flowing hair into disarray within seconds. There was also a loud whirring noise, which Mr. Gunderson had to bellow over to be heard.

“Your alias information has already been taken care of. Your name to him will be Ms Andrea Richards. 27. Your account at Osmasize has been created and the details of how to access it are in that file”.

The corridor suddenly banked upwards steeply, a short staircase leading the two of them out into the open air, where a helicopter, ready to depart, was waiting.

Katrina turned to Mr. Gunderson, her features still indicating to him she was confused.

“How do you know I want to take on this assignment?” she yelled, which was necessary even though they were in close proximity to each other.

“Well do you? There’s still time to turn back. It will leave you without work for a long time and will considerably damage your credentials, maybe even finish your career all together, but you can chose to reject it if you so wish,” he said, smiling all the time as he said it.

Katrina, upon hearing this, knew Mr. Gunderson was deadly serious. And he was right. Rejecting a proposal of this importance would all but cripple her career, which she loved greatly. 

Even if it did give her the break she craved so much, it was not worth losing her career over. Whatever the implications involved in this particular assignment, she had to do it.

Giving Mr. Gunderson the customary salute, she hurried off across the raised helipad towards the helicopter that was set to whisk her away to impending danger and, for once, unhappiness.

She was not looking forward to gaining the weight required to perform her duty to it’s full capacity. 

But hopefully, she thought to herself as the helicopter climbed gradually higher amongst the clouds, she could complete the assignment before too much weight was piled onto her slim frame.

(Continued on page 5 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 4, 2009)

now this story has the potential....can't wait for the next installment


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 5, 2009)

So, its not just me who sets out to WG story a genre with a pun-name.

Good on you, JoeFA, My best wishes for you!


----------



## maltesefalcon (Apr 6, 2009)

Reminds me a lot of the type of story I would develop. I hope you finsh it. So far it's pretty good.


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 6, 2009)

*Chapter 2 &#8211; The Osman Way*

Katrina, having spent two weeks or so immersing herself into life in Sheffield city central, was more than ready to meet the man she would whose darkest secrets she was required to expose.

She always liked to put a name and face to a personality, having encountered enough interesting assignments, and enough disappointing ones, to want find out what the man in question was like.

Mr. Gunderson had called an hour or so before the time of her intended arrival at the Osmasize gym, reminding her to be as enticing to Ferenc Osman as possible.

That basically meant Katrina using her newly acquired fat to its full capabilities, as Osman was more likely to take notice that way.

She’d gained this layer of flab, her first ever when she thought about it, after being instructed by her superiors to put on as much weight as was possible in the 16 days between her arrival in Sheffield and her scheduled induction into the Osmasize programme.

It was mainly around her middle, a formation of fat slowly accumulating with each sugary product, starchy entrée and high calorie drink consumed, which now was perching itself ever so heavily on top of the waistband of Katrina’s hot pants, causing a constricting feeling over her thicker thighs, something which she was certainly not used to.

A car, black and very business-like, as you would expect from an organization dealing with espionage, picked her up at 2.00 that afternoon, whisking her through the momentarily quiet, as it was lunch break for many at that time, city centre to the vast structure that was the Osmasize building.

It’s vast, arched front was visible from anywhere in the equally large city, the steel, bold name of the company even more so. Underneath that was Osman’s famous slogan: “Be whatever you want to be, but better”.

It made some sense, and was a tad arrogant, but here was a man who, at the age of 19, walked into an interview at with the former head of Fit-Fast (now Osmasize) and said, before even shaking the hand of his interviewer, that he’d have his jobs within the year. 

He wasn’t wrong though, that’s how ambitious, and subsequently successful, he was.

So Katrina was incredibly eager to meet him, in spite of herself, as she’d never encountered someone so sure of himself yet at the same time successful because of it.

Upon exiting the car, a track-suit clad, tanned young male sprinted towards her, beaming at her as she suddenly became aware of him.

“Good afternoon Ms Richards, so nice to meet you.”

He took her hand and shook it, still smilingly, before inviting her to follow him inside, where Mr Osman was said to be waiting for her.

“Mr Osman should be there, but as I’m sure you are aware, he is a very busy man.”

“Yes I’m aware,” Katrina said, taking in the plush surroundings she was presented with once through the automatic doors at the building’s entrance.

Mr Osman was, as was warned would be a possibility, not there, so the young man indicated a waiting area where Katrina could await his arrival.
Sitting down, she waited, somewhat uncomfortably. 

Adjusting to her new girth was still proving troublesome, not least as her clothing was slightly too small to accommodate a woman of her current size.

Her tracksuit, which she had tucked into her top in anticipation of such a situation, concealed her belly, which was still seated atop the waistband of her hot pants beneath. It threatened to do the same to her tracksuit bottoms, struggling to break free, but the it was not, yet, big enough to prove uncontainable.

Katrina was forced to squirm in her seat for a further 10 minutes before Ferenc Osman, instantly charming and apologetic, swept into the room and beckoned her into his office, which was a mere 100 metres or so to the left of the reception desk.

Once the door was shut and Katrina was sat down in front of him, Ferenc Osman opened his mouth, his calm, sleek tones instantly mesmerizing the anticipant Katrina.

“I’m so glad to meet you.” he began, again producing his crystal white smile as he shuffled a few papers on his desk into some sort of an order.

“Me too,” Katrina said, displaying her own perfect teeth in response.

His eyes lingered on her for a moment, evidently liking what he was seeing, before going back to searching through his papers. Eventually he found what he was looking for.

“So Ms Richards, account number 156871934, 27, weight?”

“Um I’m not entirely sure,” Katrina said

“Well, no trouble,” Ferenc said. “We do have our medical staff free at the moment, so if you’ll follow me through this door ---,” 

He indicated a door to his right, “... we shall get started”.

Katrina obliged, walking next to him as he led her down a series of corridors to a white-washed, windowless room, in which a duo of blonde women in white outfits were waiting.

“I’ll leave you to it,” Ferenc said to the two ladies, smiling at Katrina as he exited through the open door.

She was left standing silent for a minute or two, as the two women busied themselves at a computer screen on a desk to the left of the door. Once that was done, one of the women came across to Katrina, instructing her to strip to her underwear so that the medical exam could begin.

Katrina slowly obliged, still overly conscious of the extra weight she was carrying (and how visible it was in her constricting clothing), gradually working her way down to her underwear, which took some time, due to how tight her hot pants were across her hips.

This done, the women instructed the blushing Katrina to step onto a set of scales in a corner of the room.

It did nothing to help Katrina that they creaked as she stepped tentatively onto the metallic surface. The numbers which followed can only have made her feel worse.

“139 lbs,” the nurse leaning over the digital screen read out, the other quickly typing down the figure onto the computer database.

Katrina gulped, that was 7 lbs in two weeks she’d gained! Her anxiety wasn’t for her progress, Mr. Gunderson would no doubt be very pleased with how she was progressing, it was just she’d never been over 133lbs, ever.

The two nurses then proceeded to conduct all manner of tests on her, measuring her height, body mass index, body fat percentage and clothes size, so they could supply her with slightly more fitting attire.

All this took about an hour, mainly because of the numerous discussions the two women were engaged in every few minutes on the telephone. Katrina, who was left at different parts of the room for each one, managed to detect similar tones in the voice to that of Ferenc Osman’s.

No doubt, she thought, he was checking up on how much he should prescribe her for meals. And she presumed, seeing as how many of his female customers left much larger than when they went in, it wouldn’t be a small serving.

That was all taken care of by Osmasize, members being encouraged to eat on the premises, as dietary needs were catered for in certain member packages.

Mr. Gunderson, Katrina discovered when she had first logged on to her account, had signed her up to one of these accounts, which gave her the option, which was made mandatory upon his insistence, to eat her meals at the Osmasize restaurant, which he said was excellent.

Katrina was dreading the meals she would be given and expected to consume, picturing plate upon plate of food, which she assumed Ferenc Osman would have some input in choosing, otherwise how else would he assure his clients gain the weight he wanted them to?

And that was usually a lot, Katrina having been informed that a large proportion of the women pictured with Ferenc in the pictures shown to her are former members of Osmasize, their now gargantuan forms in stark contrast to the petite ones prior to meeting Ferenc.

This though, however much it disgusted Katrina, was a relief, as it meant her getting close to Ferenc was a lot easier than she had thought it would be.

Once all the required tests had been taken, and all the measurements recorded, Katrina was informed that lunch was still being served in the restaurant, apparently a short walk away.

Katrina wasn’t really in the mood for lunch though, the exposure of her fatter self still making her feel slightly ill, mostly out of embarrassment.

Yet she seemingly had no choice on the matter, the two blondes telling her so would be a fool to miss it, not just because of the quality of the food. 

Ferenc Osman would be dining with her and was doing so as it was his only available time this month, so it was evident that Katrina was expected to be there whatever her excuse.

So, reluctantly, Katrina followed the prim blondes up several flights of stairs to the restaurant above.

She felt like a condemned criminal, being led to her execution.

A bit extreme perhaps, but Katrina would’ve done anything at that moment to prevent what was coming and what she knew she’d hate.

(Continued in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## flabby_abbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Great start as always, i love spy stories, though this one even more as its got weight gain involved!
Abbi


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 11, 2009)

*Chapter 3 - I Can Tell That We Are Gonna Be Friends*

"What do you fancy? The steak and potatoes, followed by strawberry pie with cream, is said to be today's best option"

_Or the most fattening option,_ Katrina mused to herself as she surveyed the menu at Ferenc's table.

It was secluded from the rest, on a raised platform in front of a wide, framed window. Katrina was feeling incredibly uneasy as she sat there.

This was because not only was she under the scrutiny of Ferenc Osman, who she was under instructions to be overly interested in, but she was also in full view of the rest of the room, every diner glancing over at frequent intervals.

She smiled at him in between scouring the pages for an appetizing dish, his eyes always on her when she looked up. 

This didn't prove too troublesome, each and every entry on the menu seeming just as delicious as the one previous. Yet despite the overwhelming clarity of her orders to do the opposite, Katrina's eyes were always drawn to the more healthy options, this having been mandatory for her whenever presented with a menu at a restaurant.

_I'll just have to forget these preferences for now_, she thought reluctantly to herself. Feeling suddenly hurried into a decision as Ferenc
cleared his throat, Katrina looked up, having been totally pre-occupied with the menu until now, so non-existent had their conversation been. A waitress was standing to one side of the table, her be-gloved hand holding a sliver pen expectantly over her notepad.

Katrina smiled apologetically before giving her order to the waitress.

"The Pizza Calzone, with a side order of chips, please" she said, trying to sound as natural as possible in her ordering a distinctly fattening dish.

It seemed to work as Ferenc, after placing his order for a Steak with rice and assorted vegetables, leaned inwards, asking:

"A little heavy, wouldn't you say, for someone who has just started a fitness regime?"

Katrina blushed, a perfect rendition of a shameful food lover. Some of the shame was genuine, she did feel slightly embarrassed at her indulgence, despite it's necessity at present. 

"Yes i must confess it isn't exactly the kind of food I should be eating if I want to lose weight" Katrina concurred.

"Well there's always room for improvement, a little weakness in places is alright. It is your first day after all"

Ferenc sounded just as before, which Katrina was expecting. Maybe a fragment more excitement perhaps, but Katrina was sure she could get 
him excited about having met her in no time.

"My first day of the programme I feel is totally useless to me, i didn't even want to do it originally. Though I'm sure you don't mind Mr. Osman, a little more money in your account."

Mr. Osman smiled, yet managed to maintain a serious appearance.

"Yes, well money isn't everything Ms Richards. I like to make sure my clients are happy, otherwise what's the point of doing this at all?"

"Quite. Well like i said i didn't want to undertake any form of fitness programme, not now, never before and I never really saw myself doing
it until my friend Genie, how kind a friend she used to be, started pestering me about getting fit. Don't ask me why, as far as I'm concerned a girl should care more about her own figure than someone else's"

Katrina was pleased with herself, so convincing were her words about feelings and thoughts she'd never had, only inventing her story hours
prior to now. She was unable to stop herself smiling.

So too was Ferenc, evidently liking what he was hearing.

"Well surely you should do what's best for you Ms Richards, if you don't really want to do as your friend wishes?"

Katrina paused in mock ponderment, as if she hadn't thought about this before. Of course she hadn't, but in her mind she'd pictured the possible
out comes of this conversation, based on what she would say, this possibility fortunately being considered enough for her to know what to do next, and not genuinely think about it.

"You make a worthy point, Mr Osman, and please call me Andrea"

"Well then please call me Ferenc, i always insist on using my first name with clients. I'm not all business you know"

Relieved that he had drawn the conversation away from fitness and her apparent dislike of it, and slightly bemused why he had done so, Katrina
asked:

"What else grabs your interest then Ferenc? I'm sure traveling would be one of them, when your not tied up with business"

"Indeed, I do like to travel, though seeing as how it mostly involves meetings and long phone calls I sometimes do get quite sick of it"

Katrina nodded, looking as sympathetic as possible.

"I can understand that, hot countries with no beach sounds unbearable!"

Ferenc laughed, evidently more at ease.

"Yes. I guess thats why I've concentrated my business affairs closer to home. It may not be as profitable but at least i get to spend more time
at home"

"And where would that be?" Katrina asked, now sipping on her lime daiquiri which had just arrived.

"A few miles from here, a nice place outside the city. It's a bit lonely there now, not just because it's so big, not meaning to boast or anything!"

Katrina smiled, also more at ease at his table now.

"Well, I can't exactly say I imagined your house to be anything other than massive! But why so lonely then, surely a man like you must have company
more often than not?"

Ferenc's smile faded a little, though it returned somewhat when he resumed speaking. "You would think, but it all seems to have dried up after my divorce"

He began to drink from his glass, leaving Katrina to react as he knew she would. 

"Oh I'm so sorry, I had no idea"

He put the glass back down.

"Don't worry about it, I wouldn't expect you to. I'm not exactly the most open with my private life"

Katrina nodded, trying her hardest not to let her eyebrows rise, as she knew, if she'd let them, they would've disappeared beneath her fringe.

"Well, correct me if I'm wrong, then you've just told me something about it, why would that be then?"

"So I have" Ferenc said, in mock surprise. He was clearly having fun, something he hadn't thought he would, due to the fact the vast majority of his new clients weren't as disparaging about the industry he'd made so much money from as Katrina had been.

"Well i guess that would be because it's been a pleasure talking to you, thus far."

He smiled, Katrina a little taken aback to respond.

Her plan was obviously going much better than she envisaged was possible, his plans for her were now totally changed.

Before Katrina could thank him for the compliment, two waiters raced up the steps to their table, brandishing two steaming dishes, their respective
orders on each. They set them down, apologizing for the wait, which had only been about 15 minutes or so, before scuttling back off to the kitchens.

Katrina, not wishing to dent the admirable image, in Ferenc's eyes, she'd made for her alias, immediately dug in to her meal, voicing her approval
and complimenting Ferenc on the employment of his chefs.

"Thank you," he said, smiling broadly. "I only aim to please."

Fifteen or so minutes later, the waiters returned, at Ferenc's bidding, to find two empty plates, one considerably more spotless than the other. Katrina evidently hadn't been lying when she spoke of her liking for the food, readily embracing the large portion with fork and mouth until none remained.

As the waiters made their exit, Ferenc leaned in, his handsome looks, now so close to Katrina's, making her blush slightly.

"Andrea, so much have I enjoyed this little meeting that, if you would let me, I'd like to take you out to dinner next Monday, in the evening. I know
the best restaurant in town, I know you'll love it. And I'd love you to accompany me, it is one of the few nights I'm available this month. So if you
wish to see me for a while, and if I'm not being too forward, will you be there?"

Katrina smiled as Ferenc leaned back to his former seated position, still blushing at his charm and encapsulating voice.

"I'd love to" she said.

Now he was smiling too.

"Good, I look forward to it. And also to the dessert, i hope you don't mind but I already ordered"

Katrina shook her head, smiling a little less this time.

"What have you ordered, i hope it's something nice?"

"Andrea, everything here is nice, i make sure of it!"

And at that, the same two waiters returned, two more steaming dishes in their hands. Ferenc wasn't wrong in his somewhat arrogant (but indeed accurate),observation.

"Chocolate mousse á la créme, Ms Richards," the first, blackhaired waiter announced, placing the dish in front of Katrina, to her evident delight.

"Wonderful" she said, beaming a smile this time totally authentic and genuine.

Everything seemed wonderful to her at the moment. Ferenc had charm and looks in abundance, something her assignments often lacked (sometimes too much), the food was delicious and, in spite of herself, she was enjoying her consumption of it, which she presumed would have a heavy bearing on her hemline come the next morning.

It was already straining now.


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 12, 2009)

This story is getting better....I'll be interested to see if she becomes tempted by the "dark side"


----------



## flabby_abbi (Apr 17, 2009)

This is getting better and better, great work Joe, keep it up!


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 28, 2009)

both "dark side" in the sense of her weight gain as well as the bad guy and his offers...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 29, 2009)

excellent story!!!


----------



## trackstar (Apr 29, 2009)

Please write more! im frequently checking the recent additions for possible updates. In fact, I signed up for an account just to comment on this story and encourage the addition of more writing . Fantastic work, right now it is beaming with promise.


----------



## BTB (Apr 30, 2009)

This got so much potential


----------



## JoeFA (May 10, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of any recent updates, i know i haven't posted any for some time and am really sorry but the reason for this is that i have end of semester exams coming up, pretty important ones! so i've been spending a lot of my time revising for them, which has left me with very little time to update this story, which i was enjoying writing very much until i was interrupted by these infuriating exams!
Chapter 4 is on the way though, the only information i can give you is that it's a quarter complete, so expect it some time after next weekend
My apologies again for the wait, not long now!


----------



## snipermb435 (May 10, 2009)

JoeFA said:


> Sorry for the lack of any recent updates, i know i haven't posted any for some time and am really sorry but the reason for this is that i have end of semester exams coming up, pretty important ones! so i've been spending a lot of my time revising for them, which has left me with very little time to update this story, which i was enjoying writing very much until i was interrupted by these infuriating exams!
> Chapter 4 is on the way though, the only information i can give you is that it's a quarter complete, so expect it some time after next weekend
> My apologies again for the wait, not long now!



Hey man, as always great story, anticipation is the greatest thing you can give us, but also don't compare it with your exams, i know how important they are and specially since they determine if you pass your year in college. study hard and when you get the next chapter done, we shall be weighting, salivating.lol, best of luck on the exams.


----------



## JoeFA (Jun 9, 2009)

_*Author's Note:* FINNALLY! It's here! Sorry for the excessive, ridiculous wait but because of my ill-timed exams i've been very pre-occupied of late. But i'm glad they're all finished now, so i can resume this story i enjoy writing so much. Expect more in the next 2 weeks or so._

*Chapter 4 - Wining, dining and reclining*

As her appointment had been on the Tuesday, and her "date" with Ferenc was arranged for the following Monday, that left Katrina with two or so more days to build on the progress made she'd made over the last couple of days.

Today was Saturday, and Katrina had treated herself to a lengthy lie-in after the tiring occurrences of the day before. That day, as was the case with each passing number on the calendar, was even less productive than the day before. Though not in the sense where you would assume she did little of use, she actually achieved a lot, but how she would've described the day a few weeks previous, when she was in better physical condition.

And with the decrease in activity and increase in consumption, as she had been bid to do by her superiors, came a more slovenly attitude to the day's affairs, Katrina more often than not was still in her night attire as she was sitting down to dinner. 

Her night attire consisted merely of some style of underwear paired with a t-shirt, so it was never hard to see the change from day to day in her physique.

The change wasn't of considerable significance, but not much could be expected from 4 days of "letting go". 

Yet it was enough to warrant a change in Katrina's mood. The added plumpness and tightness around her middle and thighs were enough to dampen her spirits, ironically leading her to eat more as a form of comfort. 

She was not overly unhappy, yet she wasn't exactly overjoyed either.

And whatever she felt, she knew turning back, at least until she exposed Ferenc's supposed devious side, wasn't an option.

Yet it was not just her feelings about her ever-increasing weight that was getting her down; the fact that she was nearing the point where she would outgrow the entire contents of her wardrobe wasn't the only reason why she was moping around a lot.

No, her melancholy was also due to her unwanted, originally, feelings about Ferenc, his first impression evidently having been one of considerable impact, something which she was totally unprepared for, having never felt this way about a man during an assignment prior to now.

He had been charming throughout their encounter, funny and interesting to chat with, everything Katrina craved in a man, right from the start. 

It was the complete opposite to what she'd expected him to be like, having already encountered enough Internet saavy businessmen to see they weren't the most interesting of people.

Throughout the hours she'd spend on the couch or in her bed, some form of confectionary never far from reach, her thoughts would always turn to Ferenc, however interesting the programme she was watching was (in dfact, even if Desperate Housewives was on).

She wondered, as she sat on her glass-top kitchen table, whether it was love she was feeling for him, or whether it was a crush.

So dire and desolate had the last few months been for her, in terms of action (or even contact, physical and vocal) with a man, that the slightest form of affection she felt for someone was likely to be blown totally out of proportion.

This seemed the logical answer for her, and it also needed to be the right one, as her assignment did not implore, let alone permit, her to fall for the man in question. 

That, her superiors and Katrina (a little more relunctantly) knew, would have a serious bearing on the completion of the task in hand. Any form of affection, even slight, would only lead to Katrina being increasingly unable to do away with Ferenc.

Those had been Mr Gundersons exact words, and it was not the first time that his chose of syntax had been lost on Katrina.

His slightly cockney, certainly army-like lingual skills often produced phrases almost all around him failed to comprehend, yet all too often no-one dared question what this meant exactly, for to question Mr Gunderson was to question his superiority (which was evident to say the least).

Katrina knew he wanted Ferenc to no longer be an issue to the security of 
Britain and its banking system; word had got round internally about some suspicious dealings, suspected to be of his doing, with many of Britains leading banks.

The whole system was under supposed threat of corruption and possible takeover, so presumably Katrinas job was to stop all this ever happening.

But how, exactly, was something she couldnt simply make assumptions about.

That would be a far more complex matter, most likely putting her life at risk or, as was more often than not the case, her life as a woman free of the constraints of pregnancy.

Sex was her most prized weapon; however it was of more use to her superiors than she herself, Katrina never enjoying the acts of intercourse she was forced to use to endear her targets to her, which would then enable her to gain information.

All of this ran through her mind, with no conclusive answers being decided upon, much of this due to the distraction her rounded belly provided.

Every few seconds it rose into her line of sight, falling back a few seconds later but always returning, so it was almost impossible to not think about her new rotund form, especially given the gradual tightening of her clothes around her taught middle.

This was always re-iterated every time she rose out of her seat, her waistband being forced under her rolls of flab as they squirmed free from its constricting grasp.

By that evening, shed dispensed her article of underwear, leaving her bottom half naked.

This allowed her to feel the new, limp clumps of fat jiggle on her thighs and ankles as she walked about the apartment.

However, she was soon made to alter her state of nudity, the doorbell resounding through the hallway to the kitchen.

Hastily shimmying into her tight underwear and skirt, Katrina went through to answer the door.

Mr Gunderson stood outside.

Briefly nodding at her, he strode across the threshold, Katrina having to quickly move aside to prevent herself from being battered by his muscular physique.

He removed his sunglasses (typical espionage attitude, sunglasses.... 
thought Katrina with a smirk) before speaking:

You seem to be making good progress

He indicated her taught top and skirt.

Yes Katrina said, not sure whether to thank him or not. It may have been intended as a compliment, though that seemed unlikely as it was all part of the plan, and even if it was she wasnt taking it as one, certainly not about the deterioration (in her view) of her once svelte figure.

But I have more important things to talk about than that, things which must be discussed at headquarters, he added hastily.

She backed up a step, not wanting to do what he was indicating. 

Grab what you must and follow me outside, a car is waiting.

What is it? Katrina asked in hope, anticipating the news of the cancelling of the assignment or something similar.

Its about Ferenc

Oh? she said, her hope gaining in stature by the second.

Weve heard hes taken over Barclays, and theres more suspicious activity dealing with his customers accounts, Ill explain fully once at headquarters, though we must leave now.

Oh she said again, with a lot less enthusiasm.

She couldnt care less really, even if Ferenc was on the verge of becoming King or something even more unfathomable, she just wanted it to all be over.

So long as Ferencs with me.... a voice in her mind added, which she quickly denied to herself to prevent the idea becoming more appealing.

But was that what she really felt?


----------



## morepushing13 (Jun 9, 2009)

Glad to see you are back sir...can't wait for the rest


----------



## Observer (Jun 10, 2009)

bump after edit


----------



## flabby_abbi (Jun 14, 2009)

Ooo my, the plot is thickening, as is Katrina (thankfully)!
Great job so far Joe.


----------



## JoeFA (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments guys, expect installment number 5 within the next week or 2, maybe less.
Much Love
Joe


----------



## jjgreen14 (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds lovely, cannot wait


----------



## flabby_abbi (Jul 12, 2009)

Good going Joe, this really does get better and better as it goes along!


----------



## morepushing13 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm excited for the next installment!


----------

